# Is Anyone Here Going To Aga Khan This Year?



## anjiedoesmed (Nov 23, 2014)

I got accepted and decided to go but I don't know anyone else who's going or there now- is anyone on here heading over this year too?


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Oh, I wish!


----------



## Kinza Mehr (Nov 18, 2014)

anjiedoesmed said:


> I got accepted and decided to go but I don't know anyone else who's going or there now- is anyone on here heading over this year too?


aoa,

what was your aggregate?


----------



## Dan97 (Oct 29, 2014)

Congrats brother. I applied and cleared the aptitude test but wasn't selected after the interviews. I wish i was selected too. What was your percentage in APTITUDE test? Please also tell about your other academic record.


----------



## essay (Sep 22, 2014)

Oh congratulations 
Please tell us (future test givers) what questions you were asked and if you had done any internships etcs
and also some tips for the test


----------



## anjiedoesmed (Nov 23, 2014)

Sorry guys, I was an international applicant so I didn't write the aptitude test and I did the IB program in high school so I can't offer much help with an aggregate either.

I can give some information about my extracurriculars and the interview questions if any of you want to know about those things though!


----------



## essay (Sep 22, 2014)

anjiedoesmed said:


> Sorry guys, I was an international applicant so I didn't write the aptitude test and I did the IB program in high school so I can't offer much help with an aggregate either.
> 
> I can give some information about my extracurriculars and the interview questions if any of you want to know about those things though!


ahhh yeah that would be helpful!


----------



## anjiedoesmed (Nov 23, 2014)

I don't know if anyone who'll read this post will be doing IB or have to take the SATs but my IB score was 37/42 and I got 670 for SAT writing, 710 for SAT reading and 610 for SAT math.

There were a few set interview questions that were repeated in both interviews which were pretty basic, the ones I remember are:
- Why do you want to go into medicine?
- What are some of your strengths/weaknesses?
- What are some of the problems you think Pakistan is currently facing?
- What would you contribute to Pakistan after you finish your medical degree?

I had a lot of extracurriculars in high school, I was a student leader in an activity that was with about interacting with elders in my community, I'm a certified scuba diver, I tutored people in English, I did a lot of Model United Nations and debate, I was in choir and over my holidays I would volunteer in hospitals (my parents live in East Africa so I was able to volunteer at the Aga Khan Hospitals in Dar es Salaam and Nairobi).

I also did a year of university in Canada before I applied to AKU, so I had my extracurriculars from there which were all pretty similar to what I was doing in high school and I talked about my experience there in my interview as well.

I hope this helps and I'll try to answer any other questions anyone has


----------



## maryamtehreem (Oct 17, 2014)

Congratulations my friend  , I wanted to ask the at what type of answers they seemed satisfied and at what answer unsatisfied? And then how did you made it satisfying? Did they ask about family background, academics etc and anything regarding medical or clinical? I think that would be it. Thanks!


----------



## anjiedoesmed (Nov 23, 2014)

In terms of what they found satisfying and what the didn't, it really depends on your interviewer. My first interviewer was really thorough, none of my answers seemed to fully satisfy him- I almost felt as if I spent forty minutes arguing with someone at the end of it rather than having a legitimate interview. My second interview was much more relaxed, the interviewer didn't want long answers and let me off pretty easy for everything. The first question they ask is about your family background, they just ask you to tell them about your family and yourself but I don't think that carries much weight. They definitely don't ask anything medical or clinical, the interview is purely based on what you've done and who you are, how you handle stress, your strengths and weaknesses, stuff like that.

My only other piece of advice is to be prepared for the question about why you want to become a doctor- when I was applying I was told not to answer with the save the world stuff that everyone goes for, apparently the interviewers for AKU don't appreciate things that are that cliche (even if that's why you want to go into medicine). But hey, that's up to you, I'm sure that some people who got in did say that it's because they want to help people and make a difference in the world.

Good luck!


----------



## maryamtehreem (Oct 17, 2014)

Thank you!


----------

